# Can't Log into Amazon Prime on New Mini?!?



## CIR-Engineering

So I just got a "renewed" Mini from TiVo. Once setup, everything is working perfectly fine with it connected to my BOLT via Ethernet. NetFlix also works perfectly. However, when I try and log onto my Amazon PRIME account in the Amazon Video App on the Mini the app reports that my email and password are wrong. It works on my BOLT, I have quadruple checked my family's log in credentials and even have had my wife try to log on. Every single time I try and log into the Amazon App it says wrong user and password. I'm getting really pissed off!!!

Anyone else have this? any suggestions? I have rebooted router, BOLT, Mini... Updated Mini, connected to TiVo service, tested Ethernet connection...

Who do I call, TiVo or Amazon?

Thanks and kind regards,
craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering

Amazon PRIME also works on my Premier just fine as well.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

And make that two Mini's with the same problem... neither of my new Mini's allow me to log into Amazon PRIME.

Tried to access a PRIME show through the BOLT as well and this gave me a blank screen and then booted me back out to the TiVo menu.

Seriously?!? This should not be difficult.

craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering

So there is something wrong with the TiVo Mini Amazon PRIME sign in page in the TiVo app. My wife was googling this problem and came across these two links:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Amazon-Prime-Video-App-Information

https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/code?ie=UTF8&ref_=atv_device_code&

At the same time after trying to log into PRIME on the TiVo for the 1,000th time I decided to skip the login and chose to "just browse" or something like that on the Mini Amazon sign in page. This let me into the PRIME app to view content. What it also did was allow me to go to the Amazon PRIME app settings in the Mini and choose NOT to sign in through TiVo, but to use the Amazon web page linked above. I did that in the TiVo, and the TiVo gave me a six digit activation code that I was able to enter into the Amazon page linked above. The Amazon web page then forced me to select a payment type and billing address which made me nervous like we were creating a new account even though we were already signed into our existing PRIME account, but I went ahead and gave it anyway. Upon clicking continue on the Amazon web page an "oops page can't be found" showed up on Amazon's web page. I figured wonderful another dead end. But, on the Mini it said success and PRIME now works on the Mini's.

The second Mini only required me to get the authorization code which I had to enter into the Amazon link above, but I did not have to enter billing info again.

I checked and it's not a new account and everything is working properly. PRIME works and our purchases show up on the Mini's as well.

What a [email protected]@@ed up convoluted piece of ****e process that was!

I hope this help some people in the future.

Best,
craigr


----------



## I WANT MORE

That did the trick for me. Thanks


----------



## Banana-Heads

Was having the same problem. Really frustrating. Glad I happened upon this thread. Web registration worked for me. Thanks.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

Glad I could help at least a couple folks. I think this is likely a temporary problem so hopefully TiVo will get it fixed soon.

craigr


----------



## Intheswamp

Thanks, this helped me this morning. Had set the Mini Vox up last week but really hadn't used it yet. We had our 2-year old granddaughter sitting at the table primed for some oatmeal and Bubble Guppies. When we went to the Amazon app it wouldn't let us log into our account with our email and password. Registering the Mini online worked like a charm and our granddaughter had a delightful breakfast!!!!<grin>


----------



## Intheswamp

An update... After the fact it seems I remember having a similar problem when I first setup my Roamio OTA. Finally, I threw my hands up and went to the computer to try and figure out what was wrong. My email program was open and I had a bunch of emails from Amazon regarding my attempts to register my device (the Roamio). It seems that Amazon will email you a temporary password to use to register your box. It may be that all you need to do is try to register a few times with your username/email and password and wait for the email from Amazon. Here's a copy of one of the emails I received while trying to register the Mini Vox a few minutes ago...I had already used the website device registration by the time I found it.
=====================================
_Hello,

We apologize for the difficulties you may have experienced, when attempting to register a device or app to your Amazon account.

For security reasons, we may require a two-step authentication process when registering certain devices and software applications.

To complete the registration of your device or app, please enter the following One Time Password within the password field on the sign in screen:

9xxxxx

This One Time password is time sensitive, so you need to use it within 10 minutes of receiving our email. If your One Time Password expires, please reattempt to register your device with your Amazon account password to generate another One Time Password.

Your Amazon account password has not been modified.

If the sign-in was not initiated by you, please reset your Amazon account password. Information on changing your account settings is available on our help pages.
LINK xxxxxx

Ensuring the security of customer account information is our top priority, we apologize for any inconvenience caused._

_Thank you._


----------



## CIR-Engineering

Intheswamp said:


> Thanks, this helped me this morning. Had set the Mini Vox up last week but really hadn't used it yet. We had our 2-year old granddaughter sitting at the table primed for some oatmeal and Bubble Guppies. When we went to the Amazon app it wouldn't let us log into our account with our email and password. Registering the Mini online worked like a charm and our granddaughter had a delightful breakfast!!!!<grin>


Just an FYI, I had to follow the procedure on my mother in law's TiVo Romeo OTA this weekend because it has the same problem. So I guess it's not just the Mini. She didn't get any emails from Amazon and I must have tried here email / password a dozen times.

craigr


----------



## jcrandall

That is a terrible implementation of two-factor authtentication.


----------



## tepperleen

This just happened to me on the Bolt. Tried to log in a bunch of times and was told the password was incorrect. Thanks to this thread I checked my email and there were about five, with a five digit number to authenticate. Why not just tell me that instead of telling me my password was incorrect. Just wasted a half hour of aggravation. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

tepperleen said:


> This just happened to me on the Bolt. Tried to log in a bunch of times and was told the password was incorrect. Thanks to this thread I checked my email and there were about five, with a five digit number to authenticate. Why not just tell me that instead of telling me my password was incorrect. Just wasted a half hour of aggravation. Thanks everyone.


Glad I could help.

You just reminded me that I need to setup PRIME on my new VOX.

I better do it before I forget about this myself ;-)

craigr


----------



## SteveDC

JHC !!!!!

When will these f'witts learn that if you pi$$off your customers and make their life difficult they will just go for 'simpler' [email protected]!!

Just F'in wasted 45 minutes trying to get my Tivo box Amazon account activated (AGAIN!!!). Like previous comments, at least LET ME KNOW TO CHECK MY EMAIL rather than having me re-type my cryptic, strong password on the crappy cursor driven keyboard !!!!

No idea why I need to re authorize the box AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !!!!

Might just resort to the 'simper' options in the future and completely forego Amazon !!!

I am OK with 2FA etc... but don't completely change your system and then not indicate why I can't log in (from a device I have been using for YEARS !!!)

Arghhhhh.


----------



## shwru980r

SteveDC said:


> JHC !!!!!
> 
> When will these f'witts learn that if you pi$$off your customers and make their life difficult they will just go for 'simpler' [email protected]!!
> 
> Just F'in wasted 45 minutes trying to get my Tivo box Amazon account activated (AGAIN!!!). Like previous comments, at least LET ME KNOW TO CHECK MY EMAIL rather than having me re-type my cryptic, strong password on the crappy cursor driven keyboard !!!!
> 
> No idea why I need to re authorize the box AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !!!!
> 
> Might just resort to the 'simper' options in the future and completely forego Amazon !!!
> 
> I am OK with 2FA etc... but don't completely change your system and then not indicate why I can't log in (from a device I have been using for YEARS !!!)
> 
> Arghhhhh.


Amazon develops the app for the Tivo. I've never heard of the manufacturer of a hardware device warning its customers about the misbehavior of a third party application. There might be legal repercussions for making those types of statements.


----------



## N01AN

Just wanted to say thank you. I'm just switching over to the Tivo ecosystem and this was a huge help. I just chose to browse the prime video, then in settings and chose to use an authentication code which I entered into Amazon. Worked like a charm.

Thanks again for taking time to post the workaround. Pretty surprised it's not fixed considering how old this thread is.


----------



## zangetsu

CIR-Engineering said:


> So there is something wrong with the TiVo Mini Amazon PRIME sign in page in the TiVo app. My wife was googling this problem and came across these two links:
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Amazon-Prime-Video-App-Information
> 
> Amazon Sign In
> 
> At the same time after trying to log into PRIME on the TiVo for the 1,000th time I decided to skip the login and chose to "just browse" or something like that on the Mini Amazon sign in page. This let me into the PRIME app to view content. What it also did was allow me to go to the Amazon PRIME app settings in the Mini and choose NOT to sign in through TiVo, but to use the Amazon web page linked above. I did that in the TiVo, and the TiVo gave me a six digit activation code that I was able to enter into the Amazon page linked above. The Amazon web page then forced me to select a payment type and billing address which made me nervous like we were creating a new account even though we were already signed into our existing PRIME account, but I went ahead and gave it anyway. Upon clicking continue on the Amazon web page an "oops page can't be found" showed up on Amazon's web page. I figured wonderful another dead end. But, on the Mini it said success and PRIME now works on the Mini's.
> 
> The second Mini only required me to get the authorization code which I had to enter into the Amazon link above, but I did not have to enter billing info again.
> 
> I checked and it's not a new account and everything is working properly. PRIME works and our purchases show up on the Mini's as well.
> 
> What a [email protected]@@ed up convoluted piece of ****e process that was!
> 
> I hope this help some people in the future.
> 
> Best,
> craigr


you are wonderful !!

thank you so very much !!



folks like you make this community great !


----------



## CIR-Engineering

N01AN said:


> Just wanted to say thank you. I'm just switching over to the Tivo ecosystem and this was a huge help. I just chose to browse the prime video, then in settings and chose to use an authentication code which I entered into Amazon. Worked like a charm.
> 
> Thanks again for taking time to post the workaround. Pretty surprised it's not fixed considering how old this thread is.





zangetsu said:


> you are wonderful !!
> 
> thank you so very much !!
> 
> 
> 
> folks like you make this community great !


You're most welcome guys. Glad I could help. I know I was super frustrated when this happened to me. And yeah, one would think this would have been fixed by now.

Best,
craigr


----------



## global_dev

lol, this happened to me setting up a new bolt recently. resorted to logging in using the activation code. 

When I finally saw the 2 emails an hour later, i just shook my head. Didnt realize it wasn't local to me. thought it had to do something with the new setup as i had mini problems too.


----------



## CIR-Engineering

global_dev said:


> lol, this happened to me setting up a new bolt recently. resorted to logging in using the activation code.
> 
> When I finally saw the 2 emails an hour later, i just shook my head. Didnt realize it wasn't local to me. thought it had to do something with the new setup as i had mini problems too.


Good times 

craigr


----------



## Gomer3353

global_dev said:


> lol, this happened to me setting up a new bolt recently. resorted to logging in using the activation code.
> 
> When I finally saw the 2 emails an hour later, i just shook my head. Didnt realize it wasn't local to me. thought it had to do something with the new setup as i had mini problems too.


This just happened to me too, I saw the emails a couple of hours later too. Used the activation code.
I'm a little disappointed with how the app works, I had a fire stick before and thought that was a whole lot more user friendly. It doesn't seem to keep track of what you watched and bring you back to it when you log back in. It does take you to the next in a series once you find the show again.


----------



## mobilelawyer

This problem has been reported by others on first time logins to Prime from a new TiVo device. The problem, at least for me, was the two-step authentication process with Amazon. When you try to login for the first time, your credentials are reported on the TiVo Prime app to be incorrect, but you also get an immediate text (I can't remember which) or an email from Amazon with a code. The Amazon message "apologizes" for any inconvenience, but directs you to "re-try" the login and use the code instead of your normal password. When you do that, your Prime App is immediately authenticated, and you are set. It is confusing.


----------



## bfrederi

An old thread, but extremely valuable. It annoys the heck out of me that the registration screen doesn't state up front something like "If you get an error message even though you are certain you have entered valid Amazon credentials, check your email and your text account for a temporary password that you can enter here."


----------



## snooker

This worked for me as well, when I got a renewed Mini to replace a defective one. I went to the Settings in the Amazon Prim app and then used the amazon website option to type in the code at amazon.com from the app screen.. Thanks!


----------

